# Welches ist das schönste Hardtail im Land?



## Deleted 57408 (12. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bin dieses Jahr vom Fully auf´s Hardtail umgestiegen und muss sagen, dass mich der Hardtail-Virus mittlerweile richtig gepackt hat. Was mich begeistert ist die klare Linienführung und die ästhetische Optik der Bikes, und kein störender Dämpfer, der das harmonische Bild trübt.

Beschränke mich daher jetzt mal ganz bewusst auf die optischen Eigenschaften eines Hardtails und habe mir gedacht: Wie wäre es mal mit einem Hardtail-Contest nach dem Motto: Welches ist eurer Meinung nach das schönste Hardtail des Jahres 2007? Beschränkt euch bitte auf maximal  5 Nennungen und votiert zahlreich!

Anbei meine Top 5:

1.	Scott Scale 10 (natürlich)
2.	Cube HPC Elite Team
3.	Simplon Gravity (in Schwarz)
4.	Storck Rebel Carbon
5.	Canyon Ultimate CF


----------



## kitor (12. März 2007)

Nicolai Argon FR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (12. März 2007)

Nicolai 2MXTB


----------



## Funracer1 (12. März 2007)

Rocky Mountain Vertex Team


----------



## opossum (12. März 2007)

ghost lector worldcup 
aber ich denk jeder findet sein eigenes rad am schönsten


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. März 2007)

1.Nox Eclipse
2.Rocky Mountain Vertex Scandium
3.Scott Scale Limited


----------



## mete (12. März 2007)

Schöne Hardtailrahmen sind meiner Meinung nach weder aus Alu noch aus Plastik .


----------



## Exekuhtot (12. März 2007)

@Mete: Rocky Mountain Hammer, meine Nummer 1 in Stahl, dicht gefolgt von einem Titan Fat Chance


----------



## racejo (12. März 2007)

1. lappierre carbon rahmen, kA wie der heiß
2. KTM carbon rahmen
3. Rocky Vertex
4. Bergamont Team, bald meiner  
5. scott scale


----------



## Manni1599 (12. März 2007)

GT. Unverwechselbar.

Neu:




1995:





1992:





Manni


----------



## s-worksm5 (12. März 2007)

1.Hai END
2.S-Works Carbon
3.Rocky Vertex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (12. März 2007)

man sollte dringend in diesen Thread das Verbot einführen eigne Bikes zu posten, sonst artet das wieder aus. 

Es geht hier um das schönste Hardtail, nicht darum dass man das eigene Bike sowieso besser als alle anderen findet.

Hier ein weiteres Beispiel:


----------



## patek (12. März 2007)

ganz klar das rocky mountain vertex team mit carbon-hinterbau.....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> ganz klar das rocky mountain vertex team mit carbon-hinterbau.....



Ganz klar nicht diese bockschwere Taiwan-Katalogware.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. März 2007)

kitor schrieb:


> man sollte dringend in diesen Thread das Verbot einführen eigne Bikes zu posten, sonst artet das wieder aus.
> 
> Es geht hier um das schönste Hardtail, nicht darum dass man das eigene Bike sowieso besser als alle anderen findet.



Ganz recht "kitor"!

So war der Thread von mir gemeint. Ausserdem sollte sich die Auswahl - siehe meinen ersten Beitrag - auf die neuen Modelle des Jahres 2007 beschränken. 

Schönen Gruß

P.


----------



## patek (12. März 2007)

was redest du denn hier für nen müll??? taiwan katalogware??? das teil ist made in canada....genauso wie der normale vertex team rahmen....


----------



## Ueberflieger (12. März 2007)

Klaraer Fall:

1. Scott Scale 35
2. Scott Scale LTD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (12. März 2007)

1. Van Nicholas
2. 2006 Giant Carbon HT Rahmen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. März 2007)

titus eleven
ticycles tideluxe
scapin fybra rd


----------



## Der Yeti (12. März 2007)

auch als yetifahrer sage cih net mein favourit ist das yeti arc von 07 was ich hingegegen schon sagen würde wenn es hier um die 06er geht.
So zu meiner Liste:
1.Leichtkraft Team Carbon
2.Isaac Impact
3.C14 Peaceberg
4.Rocky Vertex Team Scandium
5.Trittwerk H1
 hätte noch ein paar aber darf ja nur 5


----------



## mimi3 (12. März 2007)

Ich wäre für Scapin.


----------



## racejo (12. März 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> 1. Van Nicholas



das ist heiß !!!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (12. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> was redest du denn hier für nen müll??? taiwan katalogware??? das teil ist made in canada....genauso wie der normale vertex team rahmen....



Und den Weihnachtsmann gibt es auch noch?


----------



## mikeonbike (12. März 2007)

...nein, aber genau so schöne rote bikes


----------



## LeichteGranate (12. März 2007)

1.mein Pearl Anorexia
2.Scapin Blato
3.Litespeed Lookout Mountain
4.Rocky Mountain Vertex T.O.


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (12. März 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Schöne Hardtailrahmen sind meiner Meinung nach weder aus Alu noch aus Plastik .




Genau.....sondern aus feinstem Carbon....wenn man sichs leisten kann.


----------



## mete (13. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Genau.....sondern aus feinstem Carbon....wenn man sichs leisten kann.




Du stimmst mir zu und widersprichst mir im Anschluss, wie schizophren  , auch Dein feinstes Carbon ist zum Großteil Plastik und damit kann man keine schöne Rahmen machen, das sieht irgendwie immer alles so organisch und rundgelutscht aus, nicht schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. März 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Du stimmst mir zu und widersprichst mir im Anschluss, wie schizophren  , auch Dein feinstes Carbon ist zum Großteil Plastik und damit kann man keine schöne Rahmen machen, das sieht irgendwie immer alles so organisch und rundgelutscht aus, nicht schön




Ha,ha,ha,ha,ha auch ne Art und weise das zu intepretieren. 

Aber nee mal im ernst ganz unrecht hast du net, habe selber ein Bianchi Celeste (RR) aus Columbus Stahl Rohr und weiß daher was du meinst....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. März 2007)

Und Stahl ist zu weich.
Er meinte Balsaholz!


----------



## totalchaos (13. März 2007)

duratec rass cc2


----------



## Flo7 (13. März 2007)

HI
meine nummer eins ist mein hardtail . ist übrigens ein ktm team carbon.
2.scapin fybra rd
3. duratec Rass cc2


----------



## patek (13. März 2007)

@roadrunner: genau, und der weihnachtsmann scheinst du zu sein.. 
schau dir den rahmen mal an, bevor du hier so einen käse vom stapel läßt...


----------



## mete (13. März 2007)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> Und Stahl ist zu weich.
> Er meinte Balsaholz!



Quark, Bambus ist die Macht  :


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> (...)
> schau dir den rahmen mal an, bevor du hier so einen käse vom stapel läßt...



Ich kenne den Rahmen. :schnarch:


----------



## Walroß (13. März 2007)

1.Nicolai Argon CC
2.Ellsworth Enlightenment
3.Seven Sola


----------



## Der Yeti (13. März 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Quark, Bambus ist die Macht  :



is ja übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (13. März 2007)

Och wieso net wenn er hält....wär doch mal was anderes, he,he, he, he, he, he, 
Mit dem Teil würde man garantiert "Aufsehen" erregen, muuuuaaaahhaaa.


----------



## patek (13. März 2007)

@roadrunner: sorry, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
der vertex team sowie der vertex team carbon rahmen werden beide in canada hergestellt...die anderen vertex rahmen (70,50,30,10) werden wohl in taiwan oder sonstwo produziert....kannst du alles auf der rocky hp nachlesen oder selbst nachfragen...aber du scheinst ja ein mesias zu sein, der alles besser weiß....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (13. März 2007)

Könnten wir nun bitte wieder zurück zum Thema kommen? Ich dachte, der Titel des Threads wäre relativ leicht verständlich: eine Top 5 der eurer Meinung nach schönsten Hardtails des Jahres 2007. Damit meinte ich 2007er Modelle. Ganz einfach, oder nicht? Keine Bilder von euren Privatbikes, keine Bilder irgendwelcher Spaßrahmen. Und keine Streitereien. Einfach nur 5 Marken- und Modellnamen und davor eine Nummerierung von 1 - 5. Kann ja wohl nicht so schwierig sein .....


----------



## roadrunner_gs (13. März 2007)

Die da kaufen schon mal (mindestens) die gleichen Sitzstreben und Ausfallenden.





Die da nehmen auch gleich noch die Kettenstreben dazu.










Und hey: 1560g, da war ja der bisherige Rahmen knappe 200g leichter. 
Und mehr als die 25 weltweit limitierten scheint es auch zu geben wenn ich mir anschaue, wieviele davon alleine in Deutschland verkauft worden sind und Bikediscount gibt für alle Größen sogar noch den Status "lieferbar" an.

Ausserdem: Was ist denn an Insel-/Festlandchina schlecht?
Das Van Nicholas (aus Titan), das hier gepostet wurde (und zumindest einer Person sehr gut gefallen hat) ist immerhin auch aus Festlandchina.

Und hier zum Nachschlagen: Link


----------



## patek (13. März 2007)

@roadrunner: ich hab ja nicht gesagt, daß festlandchina unbedingt schlecht ist. ich sagte nur, daß der rocky vertex team rahmen nicht dort hergestellt wird. das ist alles....
zum vertex team carbon rahmen: es gibt weltweit tatsächlich nur 20 stück. bike action hat wohl alle 20 gekauft. bei bikediscount stehen die meisten größen auf lieferzeit 1 woche. ob man dann aber wirklich einen bekommt ist fraglich.einige größen sind wohl auch schon ausverkauft....
und eben weil der rahmen ca. 150gr schwerer als der normale team rahmen ist, hat man die produktion wieder eingestellt...rocky wollte durch den carbon-hinterbau den rahmen leichter machen. was eben nicht gelungen ist. im gegenteil, durch das "drankleben" ist der rahmen eben schwerer geworden...
der 2007er team rahmen ist auch ein wenig schwerer geworden. die vertex rahmen wurden ja alle komplett überarbeitet...


----------



## Aison (13. März 2007)

ganz klar: BMC Team Elite 01


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (13. März 2007)

Da fand ich die älteren jahrgänge aber schöner


----------



## chriiss (13. März 2007)

Aison schrieb:


> ganz klar: BMC Team Elite 01



Och nö!:kotz:   ...das wäre zwar übertrieben, aber nahe dran!


----------



## mete (13. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> @roadrunner: sorry, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> der vertex team sowie der vertex team carbon rahmen werden beide in canada hergestellt...die anderen vertex rahmen (70,50,30,10) werden wohl in taiwan oder sonstwo produziert....kannst du alles auf der rocky hp nachlesen oder selbst nachfragen...aber du scheinst ja ein mesias zu sein, der alles besser weiß....



Wenn man wirklich ein schönes Hardtail haben möchte, würde ich sagen, dass es sich anböte, keines von der Stange zu nehmen, sondern zum Rahmenbauer seiner Wahl zu gehen, zu sagen, was man haben möchte (das sollte man dann natürlich schon wissen..) und auch das zu bekommen, was einem vorschwebt, bei "Fertigrahmen" ist doch immer irgendwo ein Detail, das nicht ins Bild passt, wenn es denn unbedingt Plastik sein muss, ist das allerdings schon recht schwierig, aber ansonsten ist doch in Sachen Detailreichtum und Farbgebung eigentlich die Grenze nach oben offen...


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. März 2007)

plump und häßlich. dazu noch sowas von unfaßbar überteuert für das gewicht.


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2007)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Da fand ich die älteren jahrgänge aber schöner



Find ich auch z.B. der hier:, 


(Pic von user bikehumanumest)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (14. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Find ich auch z.B. der hier:,
> 
> 
> (Pic von user bikehumanumest)





Absolut endgeil......krasse Optik und doch filigrane Eleganz, in meinen Augen wohlgemerkt.


----------



## keroson (14. März 2007)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Absolut endgeil......krasse Optik und doch filigrane Eleganz, in meinen Augen wohlgemerkt.



in meinen Auge wohlgemerkt auch


----------



## Aison (14. März 2007)

Den Rahmen fahre ich jetzt. Der neue Rahmen ist ein kompletter Karbonrahmen, den kann man unmöglich gleich bauen. Ausserdem wird eine Technologie verwendet, die man so kaum mehr findet (jedenfalls beim Fully Rahmen vom FS01).


----------



## kitor (14. März 2007)

ach ja, Platz 3. und 4.

Zonenschein Galileo XC

Le Toy Porn King


----------



## patek (14. März 2007)

@adrenalin:alles geschmacksache kleiner...weiß aber nicht was daran plump ist  und daß die lohnkosten in canada höher sind als in taiwan muß ich dir wohl nicht sagen...was kostet denn ein scandium rahmen von einem deutschen hersteller oder einem ami?? da wirst du auch nicht weniger bezahlen, vorausgesetzt er wird nicht in fernost zusammengebrutzelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (14. März 2007)

GEMEINDE!
 bin ein wenig entäuscht( zuviele stangen bikes hier...)
 also
*wiesmann *Thurot Titan ( ist ja auch made in germany...
und natürlich gibts noch mehr juwelen in stahl oder titan...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> @adrenalin:alles geschmacksache kleiner...weiß aber nicht was daran plump ist  und daß die lohnkosten in canada höher sind als in taiwan muß ich dir wohl nicht sagen...was kostet denn ein scandium rahmen von einem deutschen hersteller oder einem ami?? da wirst du auch nicht weniger bezahlen, vorausgesetzt er wird nicht in fernost zusammengebrutzelt...



Den "kleiner" kannst du stecken lassen gegenüber jemandem der wohl älter ist als du und ein Scandium-Rahmen von einem deutschen Hersteller bekommst du ab 849 Euro (Maßrahmen) oder einen normalen Aluminiumrahmen ab 1144 Euro (Stangengeometrie) oder gar ab 550 Euro (wohl auch Maßrahmen).
Dagegen ist der Rocky Mountain, von dem es weltweit 25 Stück und nicht wie von dir gesagt 20 Stück geben soll, maßlos überteuert und das Taiwan-Kanada-Lohnniveau zieht nicht wenn zumindest der Hinterbau augenscheinlich aus Taiwan kommt (da kann Rocky Mountain dann auch gleich den gesamten Rahmen ordern, vergrößert die Marge).


----------



## kettenknecht (14. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Find ich auch z.B. der hier:,
> 
> 
> (Pic von user bikehumanumest)



echt scharf,  is der an der sattelklemme aber schon verschweißt ?


----------



## patek (14. März 2007)

@roadrunner: also easton scandium ist definitv teurer als easton alu...weiß ja nicht wo die rohrsätze herkommen, die du hier zeigst...vielleicht sind die ja aus taiwan... dann kommt der preis vielleicht hin....
den rahmen gibt es nicht 25 mal sondern 20 mal. erst richtig informieren, dann schreiben.......die richtige info bekommst du bei bike action. nur so als tipp..


----------



## roadrunner_gs (14. März 2007)

Hat keinen Sinn mit dir, was?
Bei Bike-Discount stehen alle Größen bis auf 19 Zoll auf "sofort lieferbar" und dort steht das Limit ist bei 25 Stück (was auch gut mit den sonstigen Limitierungen von Rocky Mountain harmoniert).
Bei der Stückzahl des Rahmens die hier alleine im Forum in deutscher Hand herumschwirren dürfte dann die Limitierung komplett für den deutschen Markt verkauft worden sein.
Ansonsten reicht es mir jetzt hier mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der noch nicht einmal Argumente anbringen und hinterfüttern kann.
Übrigens kenne ich die Ausfallenden vom Flow auch. 










Die ordern sie also auch in Taiwan, oder aber die Taiwanesen beziehen die von Rocky Mountain direkt aus Kanada.


----------



## patek (15. März 2007)

@roadrunner: erkundige dich bei bike action. die wissen am besten bescheid. das ist der deutsche vertrieb...und nicht bei irgendeinem händler....
ansonsten reicht es mir nun auch mit jemandem zu diskutieren der hier sachen in den raum stellt die einfach nicht stimmen. der sich vielleicht erstmal gescheit über rocky mountain informieren sollte...


----------



## daniel77 (15. März 2007)

Habe gehört das Titus auch Hardtail in Exogrid-Technik baut, das wäre dann mein Favorit oder das Fusion Retro...


----------



## roadrunner_gs (15. März 2007)

Ich sag es ja, keine Argumente und somit auch keine Hinterfütterung von gebrachten Argumenten.


----------



## Der Yeti (15. März 2007)

@patek und roadrunner: aber sonst habt ihr hier keine probleme oder??
@roadrunner meinst du ermsthaft der nicolai wäre der preiswerteste alurahmen von einem deutschen hersteller???
und du meinst ersntahft dass ein easton alu teurer als ein easton scandium ist???
[email protected]: easton kommt aus taiwan??? o man, man sollte echt mal vorher sich schalu machen bevor man easton in den dreck zieht, wonach hört sich easton an??? nach taiwanesisch?? oder japanisch??? das sind amerikaner du horst, die firmen lassen ihre rohre nur in taiwan schweißen was mit der herkunft der rohre mal überhaupt nix zu schaffen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhead (15. März 2007)

petejupp schrieb:


> 2.	Cube HPC Elite Team


----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Habe gehört das Titus auch Hardtail in Exogrid-Technik baut, das wäre dann mein Favorit oder das Fusion Retro...



beides ne gute wahl!!


----------



## trisn (15. März 2007)

sorry das es so groß geraten ist..

man kann es bei endorfin kaufen


----------



## Gorth (15. März 2007)

Welcher deutsche Hersteller stellt denn noch preiswerte Alurahmen her?

Bergwerk und Rotwild fangen doch auch bei 800 Euro an (OK sehe gerade Bergwerk fängt bei 715 an)


----------



## daif (15. März 2007)

@gorth
bw ist nur zu empfehlen wenn man masochistisch veranlagt ist, da du von jedem zweiten angepöbelt wirst und zu einem Idioten erklärt wirst, weil du einen nicht zeitgemäßen, zu schweren, überteuerten und mit Steinzeitmethoden gefertigten Rahmen kaufst.     (das man einen Rahmen kauft weil er einfach schön ist und aus Dtld kommt wollen manche wohl nicht verstehen )

schöne HTs nach meinem Geschmack

Nöll (Zugverlegung!)
RM Blizzard (selbst wenn er aus taiwan kommt)
Pearl Anorexia
BW (Mercury)
Moots
DeKerf


----------



## patek (15. März 2007)

@yeti: klar kommt easton aus amiland. wo hab ich geschrieben, daß die aus taiwan kommen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2007)

NS Bitch in dunkelrot.


----------



## Der Yeti (15. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> @yeti: klar kommt easton aus amiland. wo hab ich geschrieben, daß die aus taiwan kommen???



jops sehe ich jetzt auch, dass das nur eine anspielung auf roadrunner war sry 
und zur ns bitch in dunkelrot kann man leider nur sagen das schönheit vergänglich ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. März 2007)

Stimmt leider. Wenns den noch in rot gäb hät ich den bald.


----------



## gurkenfolie (15. März 2007)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Habe gehört das Titus auch Hardtail in Exogrid-Technik baut, das wäre dann mein Favorit oder das Fusion Retro...




ein armutszeugnis dass fusion für ein präsentationsmodell nicht mal die bremsleitung richtig ablängen kann.


----------



## Der Yeti (16. März 2007)

finde ich gar net, finde das schmälert den gesamteindruck nur geringfügig


----------



## olli (16. März 2007)

Corratec baut die schönsten HTs!


----------



## Gorth (16. März 2007)

@daif: hm schade dass ich kein Geld für ein Mercury über hab, ich lass mich gerne von "Experten" anpöbeln


----------



## daniel77 (16. März 2007)

@ Don Trailo: ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## aka (16. März 2007)

Wenn's etwas guenstiger sein darf:
Voodoo Wanga...
http://www.bike2build.nl/fotogroot/voo06wangab2.jpg


----------



## M4d_K3kz (16. März 2007)

evt ist es aber auch so das die kanadier auch die ausfallenden bei irgendeiner taiwanklitsche (kinesis und co) odern und dann in keinerda ihre rahmenzusammenpbrutzeln oder aber die ausfallenden wurden von easton entwickelt und die chinesen/taiwaner nehmen sie als entwicklunghilfe 

da gibt es soviele wege des ganzen und nun habt euch lieb 

mein rahmenfavorit derzeit ist übrigens moots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2007)

@daniel77
danke für die blumen  
in der tat > das eleven ist auch was ganz feines!


----------



## Flatman (20. März 2007)

Ganz klar Grand Canyon 8.0!!!


----------



## daniel77 (21. März 2007)

Flatman schrieb:


> Ganz klar Grand Canyon 8.0!!!



    Auch wenn Canyon seine Rahmen selbst entwickelt, besonders individuell sind sie m.M. nach trotzdem nicht. Aber Schönheit liegt eben im Auge der Betrachters.


----------



## willie (21. März 2007)

GT Zaskar ist für mich immer noch das schönste HT


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2007)

eins muss man *GT * lassen ihr rahemendesign  ist und bleibt was ganz grosses! für mich eines der ganz wenigen alu Ht`s  mit daseinsberechtigung  kürzlich habe ich ein älteres *GT Zaskar*  mit roter eloxalschicht gesehen... bin fast vom rad gefallen...wow


----------



## Jaypeare (21. März 2007)

Meines natürlich (blöde Frage). 

Spaß beiseite. Meine Favoriten:
- Fusion Retro
- Rewel
- Hot Chili Zymotic


----------



## *adrenalin* (22. März 2007)

patek schrieb:


> @adrenalin:alles geschmacksache kleiner...



dazu sage ich jetzt mal nix! mit mitte dreißig steht man da drüber   du GROSSER!




patek schrieb:


> ...weiß aber nicht was daran plump ist  und daß die lohnkosten in canada höher sind als in taiwan muß ich dir wohl nicht sagen...was kostet denn ein scandium rahmen von einem deutschen hersteller oder einem ami?? da wirst du auch nicht weniger bezahlen, vorausgesetzt er wird nicht in fernost zusammengebrutzelt...



plump ist aus meiner sicht, daß der hinterbau von der dimensionierung nicht zum rest paßt. darüber hinaus brauche ich nicht carbon ketten- und sitzstreben in einen rahmen implementieren, wenn er hinterher nochmal teurer und schwerer ist!

ob alu, easton alu, scandium oder carbon ist doch wurscht. ziel ist ein leichter, steifer rahmen. und das ziel hat rm hier nachhaltig verfehlt und das zu einem schweinepreis!


----------



## patek (22. März 2007)

@adrenalin: irgendwie scheinst du von diesem rahmen überhaupt keine ahnung zu haben.
1. ist er günstiger als der normale vertex team rahmen
2. woher weißt du daß er weniger steif ist?? bist du schon damit gefahren ???


----------



## Matze. (27. März 2007)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ...nein, aber genau so schöne rote bikes






Lechz, wo gibt´s das, was kostet das, wo kann man´s klauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhoenixXx (27. März 2007)

um mal zum grungedanken zu kommen  
meine 07er 
"Stangenware-Top-Optik-Rahmen":
1. Isaac Impact
2. Specialized S-works Carbon HT
3. Stevens SMC Carbon
4. Scott Scale LTD
5. Simplon Gravity

"Stangenware-Top-Funktion-Rahmen"
1. Canyon Ultimate CF
2. HAI END
3. Simplon Gravity
4. Scott Scale
5. Storck Rebel Carbon

"Stangenware-Top-HTs-nach-Stangenware-Ausstattung"
1. Canyon Ultimate CF 9.0
2. Cube Elite
3. Simplon Gravity TRA
4. Stevens SMC X.O.
5. Scott Scale Ltd.

 

und zu dieser ganzen Rocky Vertex Geschichte nur so viel...der Rahmen ist schön  , aber für das Gewicht und die Steifigkeit (Ja ich bin probegefahren) v.a. im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern (Canyon, Specialized, Cube, ...) DEUTLICH zu hoch...

meine meinung  

PhoenixXx


----------



## patek (1. April 2007)

hallo,
das abgebildete bmc finde ich auch klasse...wobei mein traum immer noch das moots rigor ist...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. April 2007)

Das Commencal Flame wäre bei mir noch weit vorne mit dabei.






Der schöne Hinterbau kommt auf dem Foto leider nicht gut raus.


----------



## kleinenbremer (1. April 2007)

1)Gt Zaskar - optisch der Hammer, Gewicht..hm, technisch kann ichs nicht beurteilen..trotzdem mein Traum
2)Specialized s-Works (ALU!)
3)Vertex50. Unterrohr: Keine Gussets, sondern sauber geformtes Rohr, kein Standard. Auch wenn ich optisch vielleicht sogar Gussets beborzugen würd
4)Endorfinrahmen, nur gibts da ja noch keine 07er??
Ps.: Wo fertigen eigenltich Stevens,Bergamont und Steppenwolf? Weiß einer was dazu, ab welcher Preisklasse die wo schweißen?


----------



## cluso (1. April 2007)

patek schrieb:


> @adrenalin: irgendwie scheinst du von diesem rahmen überhaupt keine ahnung zu haben.
> 1. ist er günstiger als der normale vertex team rahmen
> 2. woher weißt du daß er weniger steif ist?? bist du schon damit gefahren ???



Scheinst ja der Rocky Experte zu sein, mal ein zwei Fragen:

1. Kann es sein, dass Easton auch Zweigwerke in Taiwan hat?

2. Warum werden die Ahonblätter (die ja Zeit kosten bei der Lackierung) von Jahr zu Jahr weniger?

3. Bezieht sich das "Made in Canada" nur auf die Lackierung oder auch auf den Rahmen darunter? (Ist nämlich nicht das selbe).

4. Durch was unterscheidet sich eigentlich ein Vertex noch von einem Standard-taiwanrahmen mit Carbonhinterbau? Nicht mal die Schweissnähte sind mehr was besonderes.


Das schönste (Stangen)hardtail: Principia MSL(e); Endorfin

Das schönste Hardtail überhaupt: Serotta TiMax, Moots Rigormootis oder Don Trailos Titus.


----------



## patek (2. April 2007)

auf meine frage wo der vertex rahmen hergestellt bzw. geschweißt wird, hab ich folgende antwort von bike action bekommen:

hallo,
diese rahmen sind einzelstücke die quasi als vorproduction in vancouver geschweißt wurden und man hat dann entschieden das diese zumindest für 2007 nicht in serie gehen.

gruß
dirk janz

ich denke, die sollten das am besten wissen....
das mit den ahornblättern ist doch auch immer eine designfrage...da wird halt jedes jahr mal was anderes lackiert, denke ich mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (10. Mai 2007)

willie schrieb:


> GT Zaskar ist für mich immer noch das schönste HT




Naja, originell ist es, wie auch das Corratec, aber schön


----------



## Matze. (11. Mai 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Lechz, wo gibt´s das, was kostet das, wo kann man´s klauen





Hallo, wer weiß wo´s das gibt


----------



## KleinerHirsch (12. Mai 2007)

Schau mal bei http://www.radkom.de/shop. Dort Fahrräder -> Ducati -> Ducati MTB.
Gibts von preiswert bis teuer


----------



## Matze. (12. Mai 2007)

Preiswert bis teuer ist gut    es müßte eher heißen, teuer mit mäßiger funktioneller Ausstattung (LX HT für 1899) bis unverschämt teuer und sehr gut ausgestattet. Für das top HT bekomme ich ja schon ein Motorrad mit 70PS. Aber Ducati ist ja bekannt für Exclusivität .


----------



## KleinerHirsch (13. Mai 2007)

Den Unterschied zu den mittleren Bianchi-Modellen habe ich auch noch nicht groß identifiziert - bis auf die Farbe. Habe neulich ein Oetzi in natura gesehen, das Teil ist schon sehr geil. Wenn man mal günstig an einen Rahmen käme, wäre das glatt was zum selbst zusammenschrauben.


----------



## Bennito (17. Januar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/0/5/4/_/large/SMCflightesvorKaiserslautern.jpg


----------



## ullertom (17. Januar 2008)

Rotwild R.R1 HT Modell 2008


----------



## Onkel Matt (18. Januar 2008)

ich hab das schönste.


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2008)

Das hier ist schonmal ein Kandidat: http://www.covebike.com/hummer.html


----------



## cluso (18. Januar 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Das hier ist schonmal ein Kandidat: http://www.covebike.com/hummer.html




Wenn die Proportionen stimmt und nichts verzerrt ist dann frag ich mich ob die eine 120er Gabel verbaut haben.

Geometrie sieht ja übel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (18. Januar 2008)

die leute in kanadistan scheinen andere vorstellungen zu haben was xc bedeutet
als die leute nördlich des rheins



http://www.covebike.com/bikeimages/big-pic-2.jpg

http://www.covebike.com/bikeimages/big-pic-09.jpg



> the 2006 Hummer uses a redesigned geometry that took our designers a full year to refine. Big tire clearance, the ability to take longer travel forks, this is the classic ride. Pound it through technical XC racecourses or hammer over a mountain range, whatever your pleasure, a Hummer will make you feel good all over


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Januar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Wenn die Proportionen stimmt und nichts verzerrt ist dann frag ich mich ob die eine 120er Gabel verbaut haben.
> 
> Geometrie sieht ja übel aus.



Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Rahmen ein sehr schönes Exemplar ist.  

Die hier wissen aber auch zu gefallen: http://www.brodiebikes.com/2008/2008_bikes/cruzado.php

http://www.truenorthcycles.com/frames/gallery/mtb1.asp?img=2


----------



## Oskar1974 (18. Januar 2008)

Der hier :


----------



## promises (18. Januar 2008)

ist das der neue Fuji ? was wiegt er.


----------



## reule2 (21. Januar 2008)

Erlaube mir mal ein Bild von Monsieur C.K. zu posten...
-genial-


​


----------



## cluso (21. Januar 2008)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die leute in kanadistan scheinen andere vorstellungen zu haben was xc bedeutet
> als die leute nördlich des rheins
> 
> 
> ...



Würde mir da wohl alles brechen. Aber "schee wars."


----------



## SID RACE (21. Januar 2008)

meine top 5: 1)stevens smc team
                  2)ktm team ..
                  3)Bmc team elite te 1
                  4)cube elite hpc
                  5)Ghost lector carbon


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2008)

jap das cube ist geil  sehr steif ... aber ich finde an nem zaskar kann man nix besser machen.

ach ja,...wenn es brennen soll:
waldmeister bike


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Februar 2008)

nene so sehen wir das im schwarzwald auch  alles andere ist rr fahren 



singlestoph schrieb:


> die leute in kanadistan scheinen andere vorstellungen zu haben was xc bedeutet
> als die leute nördlich des rheins
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Februar 2008)

Mit viel Liebe zum Detail und aus deutschen Landen in echter Handarbeit hergestellt. Das Marschall Gunslinger


----------



## captain_hirnie (19. Februar 2008)

tolle Klo-Schüsselfotos - Pinup or pimp - posting

fahrt doch mal wieder ein wenig graußen in der Natur.

ok- Vertex TO - BJ 94

tschuldigung


----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Februar 2008)

captain_hirnie schrieb:


> tolle Klo-Schüsselfotos - Pinup or pimp - posting
> 
> fahrt doch mal wieder ein wenig graußen in der Natur.
> 
> ...



Wofür entschuldigst Du Dich. Dein Nickname sagt doch alles

Ok, aber auf diesem Foto erkennt man so wenig Details.


----------



## captain_hirnie (19. Februar 2008)

@ampelhasse: tolles Foto;-) von dir?


----------



## Ampelhasser (19. Februar 2008)

captain_hirnie schrieb:


> @ampelhasse: tolles Foto;-) von dir?



yep, 

Aber jetzt wieder weiter mit den Geländeradfotos!


----------



## captain_hirnie (19. Februar 2008)

meiner oder deiner - würde weder Name noch Bike tauschen - aber ich bin tollerant - happy trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tundra HT (20. Februar 2008)

kleinenbremer schrieb:


> 1)Gt Zaskar - optisch der Hammer, Gewicht..hm, technisch kann ichs nicht beurteilen..trotzdem mein Traum
> 2)Specialized s-Works (ALU!)
> 3)Vertex50. Unterrohr: Keine Gussets, sondern sauber geformtes Rohr, kein Standard. Auch wenn ich optisch vielleicht sogar Gussets beborzugen würd
> 4)Endorfinrahmen, nur gibts da ja noch keine 07er??
> Ps.: Wo fertigen eigenltich Stevens,Bergamont und Steppenwolf? Weiß einer was dazu, ab welcher Preisklasse die wo schweißen?



Moin,
Stevens und Steppenwolf fertigen auch in Taiwan, guck mal bei den Stevens Rahmen genauer in den Tretlagerbereich, da sitzt wie bei Scott, Centurion usw. ein kleiner lustiger Aufkleber wo Made in Taiwan drauf steht, ausser die Mechaniker ziehen sie bei deinem netten Bikedealer um die Ecke, einfach ab.
So machen wirs oft bei uns, is aber ja net schlimm. Wenn du mal auf der Eurobike bist geh mal zu Steppenwolf auf den Stand und danach zum Astro Stand, schau dir mal die Ausfallenden an, auch hier wieder das selbe.
Aber is doch alles egal Hauptsache der Rahmen erfüllt seinen Zweck.
Massig Vortrieb, geringes Gewicht und gute Steifigkeitswerte, vielleicht auch noch ne nette Eigendämpfung, Bumms n` Geiler Rahmen. 
Ach ja, sorry!
1. Cube Elite HPC
2. Stevens Juke/Manic usw.
3. Steppenwolf Tundra
4. der Endorfin Rahmen von vorhin


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Februar 2008)

...das hier ...


----------



## mtbikefreak (24. Februar 2008)

1. Specialized Stumpjumper
2. Centurion Backfire
3. Rocky Mountain Vertex


----------



## liszca (1. April 2008)

wann vergleich ihr euere haustiere? kinder? und frauen?

aber mal ganz ehrlich ein rahmen alleine sagt doch relativ wenig aus, gabel und vorbau sollten auch noch dran sein finde ich!


----------



## patrese993 (1. April 2008)

Die Ducati ist ja der Hammer *lechz*

Aber die BMW ist auch ned verkehrt 





Oder natürlich mein Favourite seit der Eurobike, das Cube Elite HPT X0


----------



## racejo (1. April 2008)

Und ich wollt grad frühstücken...


----------



## damonsta (1. April 2008)

Ich glaube ich muss mal ein Paar Bilder des ach so schönen Cube zeigen. Da wurde mir auf der EB ganz anders.


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2008)

@damonsta: bitte nicht noch mehr von so nem taiwanzeug. hässlicher gehts wohl kaum....lieblose teile-an-rahmen-schrauber. wie kann man so nen bike nur schön finden????


----------



## damonsta (1. April 2008)

So sehe ich das auch. Und fahre ein Scale. Ist nicht mega-einfallsreich, aber angenehme Geo, super leicht und sehr sauber verarbeitet.


----------



## cluso (1. April 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @damonsta: bitte nicht noch mehr von so nem taiwanzeug. hässlicher gehts wohl kaum....lieblose teile-an-rahmen-schrauber. wie kann man so nen bike nur schön finden????



Langsam, das Titanmodell wird in Italien gefertigt.
Aber die Verarbeitung war in der Tat nicht Titantypisch um es mal freundlich zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2008)

dann halt aus (titan) italien. schrott bleibt schrott! 
ein arbeitsgerät mag es ja sein, aber kein schönes bike! schau mal allein die farbkombis an, da vergeht mir alles....und die gesamten teile sind einfach nur stangenzeug.
erinnert mich an "Zeigt her eure Fatmoduls" etc....


----------



## Felixxx (1. April 2008)

Find' ich schon ein bisschen überheblich, solche Aussagen. Zumal Schrott meist aus usa kommt...

Angenehmen Tag noch, Felixxx


----------



## damonsta (1. April 2008)

Hast du die Schweissnähte gesehen?


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2008)

manchmal herrscht hier unter so genannten "bikern" eine "ich-hab-jetzt-nen-xtr-schaltwerk-und-bin-deshalb-ein-echter-racer" mentalität. das hatten wir im kindergarten.
genauso mit cube etc. das ist pure stangenware, billig,hässlich und schlecht aufgebaut. und zudem anscheinend auch noch miserabel verarbeitet.
aber klar, wer dafür geld ausgeben will, solls ruhig machen.


----------



## damonsta (1. April 2008)

Das was du schreibst ist nicht WESENTLICH viel besser. Reicht es dir nicht dass dein Bike schöner ist?


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2008)

was mich stört, ist wenn man in nen tread reinschaut und man sieht solche bikes ausm katalog. und die leute sind soooo stolz drauf.....


----------



## damonsta (1. April 2008)

Steh doch einfach drüber. Ich tue es auch.


----------



## captain hook (1. April 2008)

was macht denn ein schönes rad überhaupt aus? finde es gibt von unterschiedlichsten ansätzen her extrem gute umsetzungen...

dieses specialized zum beispiel:

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=10317

dieses bornemann rad:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/8/6/4/_/large/MaxAri-1.jpg

extrem schöner stahlrahmen:

http://www.dekerf.com/Details.asp?id=1

extrem heisses titan:

http://www.litespeed.com/bikes/2008/ocoee.aspx

perfektes aluminium:

http://www.nicolai.net/products/e-frames/e-argon-cc.html

welche reihenfolge soll man da wählen...

wiesmanns perfekte handarbeit? scotts oder simplons carbongeschichten? 

eigentlich egal wo es herkommt... egal welches material... in gut gemacht, gibt es von fast allem traumbikes! sogar das neue scale ltd. von der stange zum beispiel... leckerst! den rest macht halt jeder mit seinem persönlichem geschmack aus. 

nur nen namen draufschreiben reicht für mich noch lange nicht oder es schön anmalen oder teure teile drannschrauben...


----------



## Sam-Berlin (1. April 2008)

Wenn ich an den ganzen Schrott denke, der jahrelang von so genannten US-Kultschmieden auf den Markt geschwappt ist und hier für teuer Geld verkauft wurde, da muss ich sagen, dass so genannte Cube-Stangenware qualitativ drei Klassen besser ist (Titan-Rahmen außen vorgelassen, da ich den nicht beurteilen kann). Immer die Mär von den ach so tollen Kultschweißern, die mit ganze viel Seele Rahmen schweißen. Das ist zu 90% Marketing-Gewäsch. Lieber ein gut gemachter Taiwan-Rahmen für vernünftiges Geld.



gtbiker schrieb:


> manchmal herrscht hier unter so genannten "bikern" eine "ich-hab-jetzt-nen-xtr-schaltwerk-und-bin-deshalb-ein-echter-racer" mentalität. das hatten wir im kindergarten.
> genauso mit cube etc. das ist pure stangenware, billig,hässlich und schlecht aufgebaut. und zudem anscheinend auch noch miserabel verarbeitet.
> aber klar, wer dafür geld ausgeben will, solls ruhig machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2008)

eigentlich habe ich nichts gegen die asiatischen billigrahmen, fahre selber solche. aber ich habe was gegen den stangenware-aufbau und sich dann toll fühlen.
heute gibt es sicherlich kaum noch solche super-welder wie früher.
wenn ein rahmen nicht aus asien kommt, kommt er halt aus einem andern billig-lohn-nebenkosten-land.
ein hochgelobtes scale kommt ja auch aus der gleichen fabrik wie x andere rahmen. aber gescheit aufbauen kann mans wenigstens. ist halt ultrabillig wenn man 5000Euro auf die thecke knallt und sich dann nen bike ausm regal nimmt.
@captain hook: ich persönlich finde das schwarze 8kg-bike von mete eines der schönstes bikes im gesamten forum. einfach geil....


----------



## patrese993 (1. April 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> eigentlich habe ich nichts gegen die asiatischen billigrahmen, fahre selber solche. aber ich habe was gegen den stangenware-aufbau und sich dann toll fühlen.
> heute gibt es sicherlich kaum noch solche super-welder wie früher.
> wenn ein rahmen nicht aus asien kommt, kommt er halt aus einem andern billig-lohn-nebenkosten-land.
> ein hochgelobtes scale kommt ja auch aus der gleichen fabrik wie x andere rahmen. aber gescheit aufbauen kann mans wenigstens. ist halt ultrabillig wenn man 5000Euro auf die thecke knallt und sich dann nen bike ausm regal nimmt.
> @captain hook: ich persönlich finde das schwarze 8kg-bike von mete eines der schönstes bikes im gesamten forum. einfach geil....




Jedes Teil kommt von irgendeiner Stange. Glaube kaum, daß jemand nen Rahmen nur mit Einzelanfertigungen und Prototypen bestückt....

Und grundsätzlich gehe ich bei jedem Bike davon aus, daß es nicht lange original bleibt (was Anbauteile anbelangt), zumindest bei mir.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2008)

Also ich versteh das geschrei wegen dem cube auch nicht. klaaaar ein nettes lighspeed oder revel ist na ganz andere liga. 
qualitativ sind cube in ordnung. halt preis-leistungs-raeder PUNKT!

aber wenn ich das bmw anschaue bekomme ich brechdurchfall!


----------



## captain hook (1. April 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @captain hook: ich persönlich finde das schwarze 8kg-bike von mete eines der schönstes bikes im gesamten forum. einfach geil....



für das würde ich auch sofort stimmen! 

nehme an, du meinst dieses hier?!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/11168


----------



## patrese993 (1. April 2008)

Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und hat mit Qualität rein gar nichts zu tun!

Ja ich mag auch alte klapprige Autos und Motorräder, ich finde die schön! Daß die qualitativ häufig nichts taugen hat doch damit nix zu tun....

Meine Güte, bei den ganzen Models regt sich auch keiner drüber auf, daß sie mit ihrem Kopf Auftrieb erzeugen...


----------



## damonsta (1. April 2008)

Die Cube Titan sind aber weder schön (einfach viel zu unsauber verarbeitet) noch stellen sie etwas Besonderes dar. Es sind gelabelte 0815 Rahmen. 

Klapprige Autos und Motorräder sind da was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2008)

das schönste ist doch meins    
ok ,noch ne intressantere  gabel und kinglaufradsatz und ne zinn custom ti kurbel





ok weitermachen jungs!! 

 und viel spass!¨


----------



## Triturbo (1. April 2008)

nr1 - GT Zaskar re-issue (GT-Man)





nr2 - Scale 40 (Lory)





nr3 - Ghost HTX Actinum (meiner)


----------



## gtbiker (1. April 2008)

@captain hook: genau!


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. April 2008)

@Triturbo: nope! der re-issue ist zwar ganz nett aber gefaellt mir net 100% 
dasabgedrehte stuerrohr ist net sooo und die canty sockel sehen aus wie drauf gekotzt.
auserdem bin ich fuer wiesmann thurot titan:


----------



## Triturbo (1. April 2008)

jaja, der Geschmack


----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2008)

schöne ht`s sind doch meist aus stahl oder titan


----------



## damonsta (1. April 2008)

Nehme ich.


----------



## amg 2 (1. April 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]ist für mich ein schöner rahmen !!!!!


----------



## Racer09 (1. April 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]ist für mich ein schöner rahmen !!!!!



Was willst du denn damit? Soll der etwa schön sein?


----------



## amg 2 (1. April 2008)

ist mein neuer rahmen und fÃ¼r "mich" ein schÃ¶ner.
ist fÃ¼r dich ein rahmen erst schÃ¶n ab 1000â¬.
was ich damit will ????
mein spass haben und weist du was , ich kommen mit dem genauso den berg rauf und runter wie du mit deinem spezi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer09 (1. April 2008)

amg 2 schrieb:


> ist mein neuer rahmen und für "mich" ein schöner.
> ist für dich ein rahmen erst schön ab 1000.
> was ich damit will ????
> mein spass haben und weist du was , ich kommen mit dem genauso den berg rauf und runter wie du mit deinem spezi.



Schöne Rahmen müssen nicht unbedingt teuer sein, aber der Giant ist einfach nicht schön. 0815 Alurahmen, ohne jetzt persönlich zu werden. Guck dir mal zuvor das De Kerf an, dann weißt du was schön ist!


----------



## Clemens (2. April 2008)




----------



## salzbrezel (2. April 2008)

1. GT Zaskar
2. Corratec Superbow Worldcup
3. und der war noch nicht...
Tomac Taos:





Leider mit der Neigung zu reissen.


----------



## captain hook (2. April 2008)

einen hab ich noch...

mein absoluter traum, unbezahlbar, technisch so wie ich mir es wünschen würde und und und... 

http://www.bike-sport.com/nordischer-rahmenbau/images.htm

eines tages... (und dann lass ich mir gleich noch nen rr von denen machen...)


----------



## Gorth (3. April 2008)

geil! sind das integrierte lager? was wird denn da getauscht, wenn was verschlissen ist?


----------



## captain hook (3. April 2008)

steht hier bei der beschreibung fürs hardtail (inkl. sämtlicher anderer angaben zu dem rahmen): 

http://www.bike-sport.com/nordischer-rahmenbau/hardtail.htm

Zitat:
Innenlager:

Wir verbauen beim Yggdrasil ein integriertes Innenlager mit einer Gehäusebreite von 93mm und einem Innendurchmesser von 45mm. Dies versteift den Tretlagerbereich enorm, und ist außerdem leichter als eingeschraubte Innenlagerschalen. Dieses integrierte Innenlager ist kompatibel zu allen sogenannten "Integral"-Kurbeln, die über eine Welle verfügen, die mit einer Kurbelseite fest verbunden ist. Über Adapterhülsen ist die Verwendung von Kurbeln mit einem Wellendurchmesser von 22mm bis 30mm möglich. Die Lagerschalen sind in den Rahmen einlaminiert und nehmen Schrägkugellager 3806 2RS oder, auf Wunsch, 61806 2RS auf. Wie beim Steuerlager sind diese Lager zusätzlich nach außen abgedichtet und im Schadensfall austauschbar. Die Tragzahlen der Lager fallen deutlich höher aus, als bei anderen Produkten am Markt. 


wobei ich ja am allergeilsten finde, dass die alles an dem ding selber machen:

Zitat: 
So verbrachten wir die ersten Jahre damit, Berechnungen anzustellen, Fertigungsverfahren zu verfeinern, und Maschinen zu bauen. Ein weiterer Punkt unserer Philosphie war und ist es, nichts "aus der Hand" zu geben. Herstellung der Rohre, Fräsen der Gehrungen, Fertigung der Anbauteile (Lagerschalen, Ausfallenden etc.), und das finale Zusammenfügen zum Gesamtkunstwerk, alles geschieht durch uns.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schöne ht`s sind doch meist aus stahl oder titan



@Don Trailo 
... DAS STIMMT.

... meine  Favourites sind u.a.:
- Moots Rigormootis
- Marin Ti / Marin Team
- Brodie Sovereign
- Breezer Lightning
- Rewel mit Headshok
- Cannondale F (die Bauxit-Ausnahme) 
- Serotta TiMax
- Merlin XLM / Newsboy
- Litespeed Obed / Ocoee
- Surly Pugsley (naja) / 1x1
- Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe
- De Kerf Elysium Ti
- Salsa Ala Carte / El Mariachi 2006 (29er-Ausnahme) 
und so "Zeug"!!!    

... ach, wärt Ihr doch alle mein!!!  

... vielleicht hat jemand die passenden Fotos dazu, dann wär das sicher eine tolle Collection, oder?!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (3. April 2008)

@ berlin-mtbler 
 stimme zu 80% deiner auswahl zu  
 lege noch 2 sachen nach das sycip aus der hp
 und das  pensionierte serotta  von cluso









 cheers


----------



## cluso (3. April 2008)

Hey Don,

zu dem gewünschten Rewel mit Headshok hast du doch noch ein Bild, oder?

Muss heute abend nochmal schauen was für Feinheiten ich noch daheim auf der Festplatte habe. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (3. April 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Hey Don,
> 
> zu dem gewünschten Rewel mit Headshok hast du doch noch ein Bild, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. April 2008)

Jeroen`s breezer  

ein klassiker das wir nicht vergessen dürfen..
auch nach 15 jahren immer noch etwas vom schönsten aus stahl
tolle geometrie... leicht...gute rohre und einfach ein tolles decor

.....war und bleibt eines meiner liebsten kurier und racebikes


----------



## cluso (3. April 2008)

Hier mal noch meine Favoriten:


----------



## captain hook (4. April 2008)

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nw=135&prev=/images?q=ritchey+p21&gbv=2&hl=de

auch sehr geil: ritchey P21!


----------



## bugmtb (4. April 2008)

captain hook schrieb:


> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nw=135&prev=/images?q=ritchey+p21&gbv=2&hl=de
> 
> auch sehr geil: ritchey P21!



Und hier im Bilde....mein P21


----------



## gtbiker (4. April 2008)

sehr sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (4. April 2008)

langsam kommt gute stimmung auf hier 
 keine 0815 gestelle


----------



## Wolfsblut (4. April 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Hier mal noch meine Favoriten:



Der gefällt mir richtig gut! Aus welcher Schmiede kommt denn das gute Stück? Die Labels sagen mir nix ...
Würd mich über ein paar Infos sehr freuen! Danke!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. April 2008)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Der gefällt mir richtig gut! Aus welcher Schmiede kommt denn das gute Stück? Die Labels sagen mir nix ...
> Würd mich über ein paar Infos sehr freuen! Danke!



@wolfsblut (aka jule aka diekleineracerin   )
... ganz guter Geschmack! 

... das ist Independent Fabrication, aka/kurz IF! Kein Billigzeugs aus Taiwan!  

... steht alles auch auf dem Rahmen(-unterrohr & -sattelrohr) !    (wenn auch in einer zugegeben etwas unleserlichen Typographie  )

... Website findet sich unter ifbikes (punkt) com! 

.. übrigens, gut sich selbst zu zitieren: 


berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... meine  Favourites sind u.a.:
> - Independent Fabrication Ti Deluxe
> und so "Zeug"!!!


----------



## cluso (4. April 2008)

Darf ich, darf ich?

*hüpf* *hops*


So für alle Jack London-Fans  und DSL Benutzer eine kleine Bilderauswahl.
Independent kann auch bunt und Stahl. Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen MOOTS. Someday you`ll be mine.


----------



## cluso (4. April 2008)

Teil 2


----------



## cluso (4. April 2008)

und Teil 3

























und als Abschluss:

die schönsten Ausfallenden






Jetzt werd ich wohl gesperrt.


----------



## singlestoph (4. April 2008)

mütterchen salsa











väterchen ventana






2008 zum juhubiläum kam noch der zaskarl dazu






das hier (ein paar dinge getauscht)






und ein verschwommenes fully aus heiligenkreuz


----------



## Don Trailo (5. April 2008)

petejupp schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Welches ist eurer Meinung nach das schönste Hardtail des Jahres 2007? Beschränkt euch bitte auf maximal  5 Nennungen und votiert zahlreich!




oh da haben wir ja wieder das thema verfehlt


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2008)

Die IF´s standen auch auf meiner persönlichen Liste, aber der Preis ist leider genau so schmerzbefreit wie bei DK.


----------



## cluso (5. April 2008)

@Don Trailo

Jepp, würde ich auch sagen. 


@Catsoft

Stimmt, neu kannst das Zeugs fast nicht kaufen.


@all

Grad gefunden: 

http://www.ifbikes.de/kontakt.html

Gibt also auch was deutsches über IF...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Hey Don,
> 
> zu dem gewünschten Rewel mit Headshok hast du doch noch ein Bild, oder?
> 
> ...



... zu Eurer Info: ein Rewel mit Headshok (und nicht mit Lefty, wie schon gezeigt) ist zur Zeit in der eBucht!     

... vielleicht kann das jemand mal netter Weise reinstellen/verlinken?! DANKE!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> ... viele Independent Fabrication-Fotos
> Jetzt werd ich wohl gesperrt.



@cluso
... für viele tolle, passende Fotos jedenfalls nicht!    

... wir sagen danke!   

... mach' gefälligst weiter so!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die IF´s standen auch auf meiner persönlichen Liste, aber der Preis ist leider genau so schmerzbefreit wie bei DK.



... manchmal regiert (sogar in TraumBikeWünschen) auch doch noch die Vernunft bei mir!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @ berlin-mtbler
> stimme zu 80% deiner auswahl zu
> lege noch 2 sachen nach das sycip
> und serotta  von cluso



@Don Trailo  
... wie so nur zu 80%?!          

... welche würdest Du denn streichen bzw. wie sähe Deine Liste genau aus?! 

... das würde mich echt interessieren!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Und hier im Bilde....mein P21



... das ist sehr, sehr schick!

... so eins kommt auch noch in meine Liste! Leidre nur in die Liste persönlicher Favourite Bikes!!!  : : :

... 1) warum habe ich keine Lagerhalle wie die Cargolifter-Werfthalle ?!!!    

... 2) warum hab ich weniger Geld als B. Gates ?!!!    

... 3) warum nur bin ich so bikesüchtig?!!!!


----------



## captain hook (8. April 2008)

soviel stahl und titan.... ist plaste raus? ))


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. April 2008)

Ja.


----------



## captain hook (8. April 2008)

wird zeit, dass die hersteller reagieren!


----------



## liszca (8. April 2008)

Racer09 schrieb:


> Schöne Rahmen müssen nicht unbedingt teuer sein, aber der Giant ist einfach nicht schön. 0815 Alurahmen, ohne jetzt persönlich zu werden. Guck dir mal zuvor das De Kerf an, dann weißt du was schön ist!



was soll an dem giant nicht schön sein? die farbe? also mir gefällts sieht meinem cube von der zugverlegung ganz ähnlich!

Gehe mal davon aus daß dich unbewußt nur der name stört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (8. April 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ... das ist sehr, sehr schick!
> 
> ... so eins kommt auch noch in meine Liste! Leidre nur in die Liste persönlicher Favourite Bikes!!!  : : :
> 
> ...




sollte man darüber nachdenken, die emoticons auf anzahl 'x' je post zu begrenzen? da kriegt man ja kopfschmerzen!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. April 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @Don Trailo
> ... wie so nur zu 80%?!:
> ... welche würdest Du denn streichen bzw. wie sähe Deine Liste genau aus?!
> 
> ... das würde mich echt interessieren!!!




Cannondale F ( mochte ihre ht`s noch nie....)
Litespeed Obed / Ocoee(die neuen  finde ich zu wenig perfekt >ausfallenden  )
Surly Pugsley ( na ja... ich kann einfach nichts abgewinnen an dem stahlpferd...)

noch eins das mir supergut gefällt  




eine fernöstliche blüte ,die ich als sehr solid verarbeitet entfunden habe an der eurobike 07


----------



## forever (8. April 2008)

den VN HT Rahmen gibts für 799 EUR.......neu. nur das Logo hinten macht mir Sorgen, an den Sitzstreben, ich hätte irgendwie Angst es könnte mal brechen, sieht so filigran aus...leider wiegt der Rahmen ca. 1450gr. aber es geht noch....natürlich wäre ein Lynskey, Litespeed, Marin Titanium...viel geiler...aber auch um ein Vielfaches teurer...  Titanium ist einfach etwas für's Leben,
anders als Carbon....mag schön leicht sein & aussehen, aber hat kein Flair wie Titan.


----------



## CSB (8. April 2008)

> Titanium ist einfach etwas für's Leben,
> anders als Carbon..




Kohlefaser ist extrem langlebig...trotzdem ist Titan geiler!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> sollte man darüber nachdenken, die emoticons auf anzahl 'x' je post zu begrenzen? da kriegt man ja kopfschmerzen!



... die sind leider begrenzt! ... so jetzt quäl ich             :kotz:          

... und übrigens: geh' doch bitte schnell mal zum Arzt, wenn Du allein davon Kopfschmerzen kriegst!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. April 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Cannondale F ( mochte ihre ht`s noch nie....)
> Litespeed Obed / Ocoee(die neuen  finde ich zu wenig perfekt >ausfallenden  )
> Surly Pugsley ( na ja... ich kann einfach nichts abgewinnen an dem stahlpferd...)
> 
> ...



... mit Litespeed Obed /Ocoee haste voll Recht!
... mit Cannondale F (die Bauxit-Ausnahme): na ja, da kann man sicher stylingmäßig geteilter Meinung sein, aber ich sehe/nutze es als perfektes "Arbeitstier"/NoStressHT    - und da erfüllt es seinen Zweck perfekt!!!!
... Surly Pugsley ist ein Extrem und deswegen zumindest interessant!  
...  die "fernöstliche Blüte"    gefällt mir auch ganz gut, aber lange nicht so gut wie die Kirschblüte in Japan"!  

... welche grauen Schönheiten von dem "newsboy" gefallen Dir denn am besten, der hat ja noch'n paar andere?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (8. April 2008)

forever schrieb:


> den VN HT Rahmen gibts für 799 EUR.......neu. nur das Logo hinten macht mir Sorgen, an den Sitzstreben, ich hätte irgendwie Angst es könnte mal brechen, sieht so filigran aus...leider wiegt der Rahmen ca. 1450gr. aber es geht noch....natürlich wäre ein Lynskey, Litespeed, Marin Titanium...viel geiler...aber auch um ein Vielfaches teurer...



Das Material da ist geschätzte 5-6mm dick.

Da passiert nichts.


----------



## nebeljäger (14. April 2008)

Einige von euch werdens wahrscheinlich eh schon kennen, aber trotzdem ein guter Platz um es mal hier rein zu stellen. 

Nicht so wunderschön wie die anderen Schönheiten(insbesondere TiMax, IF; Sycip, DeKerf) hier, aber grenzgenial zu fahren: 













und seit kurzem wieder mit Thumbies unterwegs:


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. April 2008)

forever schrieb:


> den VN HT Rahmen gibts für 799 EUR.......neu. nur das Logo hinten macht mir Sorgen, an den Sitzstreben, ich hätte irgendwie Angst es könnte mal brechen, sieht so filigran aus...leider wiegt der Rahmen ca. 1450gr.





auf die 1.450 gr. kannst du aber mal locker 200 gr. draufschlagen, dann bist du beim realgewicht.

der zion ist schöner!


----------



## legend-ti (16. April 2008)

Fahren sich sicherlich gleich gut wie Paul's Thumbies 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Einige von euch werdens wahrscheinlich eh schon kennen, aber trotzdem ein guter Platz um es mal hier rein zu stellen.
> 
> Nicht so wunderschön wie die anderen Schönheiten(insbesondere TiMax, IF; Sycip, DeKerf) hier, aber grenzgenial zu fahren:
> 
> und seit kurzem wieder mit Thumbies unterwegs:


----------



## ottmar (16. April 2008)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> auf die 1.450 gr. kannst du aber mal locker 200 gr. draufschlagen, dann bist du beim realgewicht.
> 
> der zion ist schöner!



und auf die 799  bitte noch 19 % Umsatzsteuer, macht dann 951  für den schöneren Zion,
während der Tuareg mit dem gezeigten Hinterbau 1189  kostet.


----------



## Gorth (16. April 2008)

Das abgebildete ist ja das Tuareg, das Zion ist doch das günstige mit den standard Sitzstreben

Edith sagt, dass man nach zwei Stunden, die Forumsseite ruhig mal aktualsieren könnte...


----------



## nebeljäger (16. April 2008)

legend-ti schrieb:


> Fahren sich sicherlich gleich gut wie Paul's Thumbies



nur haben sie einen Gang weniger


----------



## ottmar (16. April 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> nur haben sie einen Gang weniger



manchmal aber auch nicht
und 
manchmal sogar zwei weniger


----------



## CrashOversteel (18. April 2008)

oder keinen weniger.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Mai 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liszca (17. Mai 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Schick, haben will, aber ohne die gabel


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (17. Mai 2008)

Mal schaun bs geht  
http://fotos-speichern.de/b58e758a209df95f1a


----------



## Catsoft (17. Mai 2008)

Also ich lauf auf einen Login


----------



## liszca (17. Mai 2008)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Mal schaun bs geht
> http://fotos-speichern.de/b58e758a209df95f1a



Hab den gleichen rahme in schwarz silber, ich finde ihn einfach nur geil, hauptsächlich wegen der zugverlegung.

Das einzigste was mich an ihm stört ist sein gewicht, könnten gerne 300g weniger sein, aber was solls, geil ist er trotzdem


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (17. Mai 2008)

> könnten gerne 300g weniger sein



Ich sehe das nicht so eng, denke die meisten müssen erst mal Gewicht an sich selbst optimieren bevor sie beim Bike anfangen 

Wobei ich da eher weniger robleme habe. (1,87m mit 61KG )


----------



## liszca (17. Mai 2008)

CUBE-LTD-RIDER schrieb:


> Ich sehe das nicht so eng, denke die meisten müssen erst mal Gewicht an sich selbst optimieren bevor sie beim Bike anfangen
> 
> Wobei ich da eher weniger robleme habe. (1,87m mit 61KG )



hmm, aber mit magersucht ist auch nicht zu spaßen


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (17. Mai 2008)

Ne das passt scho 

Hardgainer


----------



## Kunibert (6. August 2008)

...mein Stadtflitzer: gebrauchtes Nicolai Argon CC in "L" von 2004.


Mit vielen alten Teile, die hier recycled wurden: 
Pace VR-Nabe, Bullseye HR-Nabe mit Schraubkranz, alte Deore Daumenshifter, Pace RC 31 Carbongabel, Coda Kurbeln (kommt noch ein größeres Blatt ran) usw.

Für die kleine Feierabend-Runde in der City genial!


----------



## Jaypeare (6. August 2008)

Der Rahmen ist zwar schön, der Aufbau aber m.M.n. nicht.

Passt das so mit der hinteren Bremse? Sieht auf den Bildern irgendwie seltsam aus, so als wären die Cantibolzen verbogen oder die Sockel schief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (6. August 2008)

Der Aufbau ist wirklich seltsam:

Auf der einen Seite Nicolai, King, Tune und dann ein XLC Vorbau. Nicht, dass er schlecht ist oder so, aber er passt einfach nicht in das ''High-End'' Konzept. Denn eine komische Mischung aus alt und neu....


----------



## chri5 (22. August 2008)




----------



## promises (22. August 2008)

der "das häßlichste Hardtail im Land Thread ist aber woanders..


----------



## chri5 (22. August 2008)

promises schrieb:


> der "das häßlichste Hardtail im Land Thread ist aber woanders..



OK, der Sattel und die Stuetze passt nicht 100 pro, ansonsten ist das Deine Meinung und dass das schwarze Klein geil ist, ist meine!


----------



## Christian Back (22. August 2008)

Ach, wie liebe ich diese Klein- Gabel!


----------



## xc-mtb (22. August 2008)

The Klein was raped

Das kann man aber echt besser machen. Die Bremsen sehen schon rotzig aus an dem Rahmen. Auch wenn sie Kultfaktor besitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2008)

meins


----------



## Kurbelmaxe (9. September 2008)

Meins


----------



## Don Trailo (10. September 2008)




----------



## Carcassonne (10. September 2008)

Der Rahmen des Baums ist ja nett, aber den Aufbau finde ich persönlich bescheiden. Carbon-Stütze, Carbon-Kurbel (die häßlichste überhaupt auf dem Markt), Carbon-Kettenblätter, Alu-Kassette, keine Sattelüberhöhung, dazu vorne hochbeinig wie ein Hollandrad. Ist etwas für den vermögenden Herrenfahrer ohne sportliche Ambitionen - oder eben ein Messeausstellungstück, wo man mal alles dranpappt, was teuer ist.


----------



## Fezzä__ (11. September 2008)

@ Don Trailo:  Ich befürchte, wir haben fast den selben Bike-Geschmack 

@ Carcassonne:  Ich weiss nicht, was da nicht passen soll. Sattelüberhöhung ergibt sich aus den Körpermassen und aus der Geometrie. und ich weiss nicht, wo du an der Front die Höhe noch gross verändern willst. Das Steuerrohr scheint nicht allzulang zu sein und die Federgabel hat einen "modernen" Federweg.... wenn jemand da nen negativen Vorbau montiert, wird das Bike keinesfalls schlechter aussehen. Aber für ein Ausstellungsbike sind solche "hardcore"-Lösungen nicht unbedingt angebracht.... oder? Ansonsten müsste man die Tretlagerhöhe anheben, um die von dir gewünschte Sattelüberhöhung zu erreichen.... ob das sinnvoll ist, möchte ich nicht beurteilen......

....Zur Kombination Titan - Carbon: ich fahre selbst Carbon-Anbauteile an meinem Ti HT und finde diese sehr passend!


----------



## cluso (11. September 2008)

Carcassonne schrieb:


> Der Rahmen des Baums ist ja nett, aber den Aufbau finde ich persönlich bescheiden. Carbon-Stütze, Carbon-Kurbel (die häßlichste überhaupt auf dem Markt), Carbon-Kettenblätter, Alu-Kassette, keine Sattelüberhöhung, dazu vorne hochbeinig wie ein Hollandrad. Ist etwas für den vermögenden Herrenfahrer ohne sportliche Ambitionen - oder eben ein *Messeausstellungstück*, wo man mal alles dranpappt, was teuer ist.



Das ist der springende Punkt.

es ist ein Ausstellungstück mit einer "gemässigten" Geometrie.
Baum baut ausschliesslich auf Mass, daher jeder Rahmen ist ein Unikat. 

Darren Baum importiert ja die ganzen Leichtbauteile daher ist er in der Richtung "vorbelastet" und hat wohl auch entsprechende Kontakte...

Wenn jemand den Rahmen nur mit WCS und XT haben will, sicherlich auch kein Problem. 

Grüße


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. September 2008)

Der Baum Rahmen ist schön und die Austattung leicht und edel. 
Der Aufbau, also die Kombination aus o.g.? Ich hab die Bilder im Flickr Ordner sehr lange angesehen und finde die Geometrie nicht ausgewogen. Selbst wenn man in Punkto Sattelüberhöhung neutral bleiben will: Sogar ohne Spacer und eben diesem Vorbau negativ eingebaut sind Sattel und Lenker lediglich auf gleicher Höhe. Außerdem ist die Einbauhöhe dieser Gabel schlicht und ergreifend zu hoch für den Rahmen, das fällt sofort ins Auge. Von den leichten Komponenten her betrachtet zielt der Einsatzbereich auf XC oder Marathon und dafür ist die Geometrie nicht neutral ("gemässigt") gewählt, sondern unpassend, Baum hin oder her. Da is was schief gelaufen, daran ändert die gute Verarbeitung des Rahmens objektiv gesehen einen Dreck. 

Das fällt mir hier und besonders ím Ti Faden schon lange auf: Hauptsache ein Rahmen von namhaften Herstellern (DK, Moots, ...) dann gehen die Jubelrufe und Lobeshymnen los, egal wie langweilig, unausgewogen, gewöhnlich oder unharmonisch der Aufbau des Rades ist. 
Etwas mehr Objektivität würde gut tun!


----------



## Don Trailo (11. September 2008)

mir gings eigentlich nur um das frame der aufbau ist in der tat nicht so dolle
@Jesus Freak obektivität bei freaks?? bist es du etwa?? AUCH NICHT warum auch...
das kann nie sein,schiesslich gehts bei gewissen sachen im leben um emotionen
 denkst du ich hätte vor 15 jahren ein serotta oder yo eddy und und und stahl frame  für 3000 mark wegen der obiektivität verkaufen können oder wegen dem gefühl??
 eben....


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mir gings eigentlich nur um das frame der aufbau ist in der tat nicht so dolle
> @Jesus Freak obektivität bei freaks?? bist es du etwa?? AUCH NICHT warum auch...
> das kann nie sein,schiesslich gehts bei gewissen sachen im leben um emotionen
> denkst du ich hätte vor 15 jahren ein serotta oder yo eddy und und und stahl frame  für 3000 mark wegen der obiektivität verkaufen können oder wegen dem gefühl??
> eben....



da geb ich Dir recht, Objektivität ist das falsche Wort. Aber Du weißt sicher, was ich meine...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. September 2008)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> da geb ich Dir recht, Objektivität ist das falsche Wort. Aber Du weißt sicher, was ich meine...


klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (11. September 2008)

vielleicht aust das mit dem baumbild ein versehen

die sattelstütze einfach zuwenig weit rausgezogen fürs bild

eventuell wird das ding nachher auch so gefahren aber fürs bild hätt ich auch ... 

das rad ist ja kein 29 er aber da wirds dann sehr knapp mit steuerrohr und so dann will man ja nicht das die bremshebel das oberrohr eindellen bei so nem teuren rad ..... und irgendwann fährt man so durch den wald was dann natürlich korrekterweise crossforest heissen müsste und merkt gar nix wie sche*$$e es aussieht weil es sich ersten bequem führt und zweitens beim runterfahren eine menge spass macht ......

geht mir manchmal so

und irgendwann hat man einen job oder kinder die 20-25stunden training die woche nicht mehr zulassen 

undsoweiter

richtig schöööön find ich das hier gibts auch in varianten wie schrift unlackiert titan oä


----------



## matzeberlin (11. September 2008)




----------



## Jesus Freak (11. September 2008)

Hübsch! 
Tausch doch mal ein Paar Kabelbinder gegen Stollenreifen, das wär noch hübscher.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. März 2009)

...mal wieder den fred raussuch:- ) .....


----------



## MARKG (4. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen !
Hier zeig ich euch mal mein neues Hardtail!
Vieleicht gefällts euch ja?
Ghost HTX Lector World Cup Eigenbau!


----------



## Scalpi (5. März 2009)

Alltags & Schrippenradl


----------



## Christian Back (5. März 2009)

Das gefällt mir jedenfalls besser als dein Scalpel...
Die ultimativen, rotwandigen Mythos...., das hat was!
Leider ist die Magura röter als Sattel und Kurbel, oder liegt´s  an der Kameraeinstellung oder am Licht?
Ansonsten, das war mal ´ne geile Bikefarbe!!!
C´dale hat einst doch schöne Räder gebaut.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. März 2009)

Stimmt, das hier sieht wirklich klasse aus. Einziger winziger Kritikpunkt wäre für mich hier die Eastonstütze, die nicht so ganz zum Rest paßt. Ansonsten finde ich es super.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. März 2009)

schöne ht`s sind aus stahl oder titan......



@versus



@höckle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (5. März 2009)

Genau ! 
http://www.tim.hi-ho.ne.jp/aoyama/mtb/ourbike/plexus3.jpg

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1449303687/sizes/l/


----------



## volki3 (8. März 2009)

Gude. 

Will auch mitmachen 









Ich Find es schön 

MFG


----------



## DrecksBecks (8. März 2009)

Principia MSLe pro!


----------



## Meridaracer (10. März 2009)

Ich dann auch mal


----------



## cluso (11. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Principia MSLe pro!



Oh ja.





Das kommt dem schon ziemlich nahe.

Oder natürlich sowas:


----------



## Don Trailo (11. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (11. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



Da fehlen aber irgendwie ein paar Teile


----------



## Clemens (12. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schöne ht`s sind aus stahl oder titan......



Der Don hat recht...


----------



## shoxer (12. März 2009)

Hier mal das Rad meine Freundin. Es ist auf die Einzelteile reduziert sicherlich nicht so spektakulär, doch ich find es im gesamten sehr schön. Habe bestimmt 4 Monate nach neuen bzw. ungefahrenen Mythos gesucht, da die alte fertig waren und an das Rad nix anderes passt.






Ob sie mir böse ist, dass ich ihr Fahrrad einfach fremden Männern zeige


----------



## nebeljäger (12. März 2009)

shoxer schrieb:


> Hier mal das Rad meine Freundin. .....
> 
> Ob sie mir böse ist, dass ich ihr Fahrrad einfach fremden Männern zeige



wär wohl schlimmer, wenn du ein Bild deiner Freundin reinstellen würdest,

wenn sie so hübsch ist wie ihr GT hätte keiner von uns was dagegen...(einzig der globige Sattel+Stütze stören ein wenig)


----------



## shoxer (12. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wär wohl schlimmer, wenn du ein Bild deiner Freundin reinstellen würdest,
> 
> wenn sie so hübsch ist wie ihr GT hätte keiner von uns was dagegen...(einzig der globige Sattel+Stütze stören ein wenig)



Der Sattel muss so sein, Mädchen wollen es selbst auf ihren MTB gemütlich haben... wenigstens passt er farblich perfekt.


----------



## Centi (14. März 2009)




----------



## ullertom (14. März 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^- meins!!!


----------



## Rseven (15. März 2009)

Meins 
Wenn nur der Rahmen nur noch nicht so weich wäre


----------



## DrecksBecks (15. März 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Ich dann auch mal



sorry sieht sowas von unsymetrisch aus!


----------



## Meridaracer (15. März 2009)

Meinst du jetzt das Bild oder das Bike ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## th1nk (15. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> sorry sieht sowas von unsymetrisch aus!



Unsymmetrisch? Ist das auf die Lefty bezogen? Oder weist du einfach nicht was symmetrisch, resp. unsymmetrisch bedeutet?

btw: Ich find das Cannondale super. Wirkt stimmig. Sieht toll aus.


----------



## fresh13 (16. März 2009)




----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Hier mal ein nicht so perfektes Bike von mir ;-) 
Ja das Tretlager ist so hoch. Ist hal ein Grove Innovations Hardcore.
























Mein IF endlich mit Tune Kurbel und ceramic Lager. Lieferung hat sehr lange gedauert.















Mein Vicious ohne vordere Disc Aufnahme. 












Und noch eins von mir.Alt aber auch schön
Vorher:



Nachher:



Und noch ein Vicious von mir.





















Noch eine komplette Baustelle




Wird grade restauriert.
















Baustelle


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (20. März 2009)

@Yeti: Wenn Du dann alle Threads dieses Forums mit Photos Deiner Räder versorgt hast, machste dann ne Rundmail an alle?


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> @Yeti: Wenn Du dann alle Threads dieses Forums mit Photos Deiner Räder versorgt hast, machste dann ne Rundmail an alle?



Klar schick die E-Mail Adressen


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

@Yeti: Feine Räder!


----------



## Christian Back (20. März 2009)

Nicht hier im Lande, und auch noch aus Tupperware, aber trotzdem schön aufgebaut:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2009/tech/news/03-20/1980_0_GTGoldenZaskar


----------



## trek 6500 (23. März 2009)

..meine   ,,,,,


----------



## luis31 (9. April 2009)

Hier meines 6,8kg ist ein reines Uphill HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2009)

und fuer was brauchst du uphill ne scheibe? der rahmen hat doch canty sockel


----------



## NoDope61 (9. April 2009)

luis31 schrieb:


> Hier meines 6,8kg ist ein reines Uphill HT



schönes bike
ich frag mich gerade, warum meines 1kg schwerer ist


----------



## Meridaracer (9. April 2009)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> schönes bike
> ich frag mich gerade, warum meines 1kg schwerer ist



Laufräder


----------



## NoDope61 (9. April 2009)

das mach ich beim rahmengewicht wieder gut 
lrs = 1480g inkl. yellowtape und ventile
rahmen = 1058g inkl. kleinteilen


----------



## Felixxx (9. April 2009)

Vielleicht weil der Gabelschaft falsch abgelängt wurde und deshalb ein tonnenschwerer Spacer eingesetzt werden musste 

Sind beides sehr schöne bikes


----------



## luis31 (9. April 2009)

Hier die Erklärung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoDope61 (10. April 2009)

luis31 schrieb:


> Hier die Erklärung!



danke


----------



## Häußler__ (11. April 2009)

luis31 schrieb:


> Hier meines 6,8kg ist ein reines Uphill HT


 
Wie ist das mit der Eigenfederung bei der Ritchey gabel ???
Comfort  ja   oder  nein ???


----------



## NoDope61 (12. April 2009)

von comfort kann man nicht wirklich sprechen.
ich fahr tubeless mit milch, 2bar, dann geht es schon


----------



## trek 6500 (13. April 2009)

.....warum eig. starr - wenn es "schon geht " .... dann doch lieber ein wenig schwerer und federgabel .. oder ?????


----------



## coldfusion (13. April 2009)

das beste was es gibt


----------



## LeichteGranate (13. April 2009)

coldfusion schrieb:


> das beste was es gibt



aber nur das dritt- oder viertschönste...


----------



## coldfusion (14. April 2009)

na ich finde ´,das topt alles  und es ist ein Hardtail


----------



## NoDope61 (14. April 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .....warum eig. starr - wenn es "schon geht " .... dann doch lieber ein wenig schwerer und federgabel .. oder ?????



warum singlespeed, wenn es schaltung gibt?
es gibt keine rationale erklärung, es geht einfach um das fahrgefühl,
welches viel direkter und puristischer ist.
schult die technik und schärft die sinne


----------



## Triturbo (5. Mai 2009)

Dieses würde ich auch ganz oben ansiedeln - von tomasius :







Mehr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5872957#post5872957


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2009)

das von *versus* gehört auch zu den schönsten... ach es gibt einige geile ht`s hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ach es gibt einige geile ht`s hier



Yep, vor allem die aus Ti und Stahl sind doch die schönsten. *keine weitere Diskussion notwendig  *

GT's sind persönlich nicht so mein Ding (hab' GT gleich wieder verkauft) und das ist mir immer noch egal ... *auch dazu keine weitere Diskussion notwendig  *


----------



## Emil_Strauss (7. Mai 2009)

Denke, meines sollte dann auch nicht fehlen:
Muss hier malne Lanze für aktuelle Yetis brechen.





und noch ein kleines Detail:






[/URL][/IMG]

Mir gefällt es so. 

Grüße


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Mai 2009)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Muss hier malne Lanze für aktuelle Yetis brechen.
> 
> Mir gefällt es so.



und mir auch!

LG Nebeljäger, bald "halb"yetianer...


----------

